# Millie's Wolfheart USA Fixed My Girl's Allergy Skin!!



## skarebordercollie (May 10, 2015)

I am SO EXCITED and want to tell everyone about Mille’s Woflheart!!! My youngest (3 year-old border collie / corgi rescue mix) has ALWAYS had problems. In addition to being generally picky and a selective eater, she has HORRIBLE skin allergies. Without fail she ends up with flare-ups and skin infections several times a year, and to ease her discomfort I switched to feeding raw.

While I loved feeding them raw, it has been costly, time-consuming, and honestly just complicated. I have always wanted a reliable, high-quality kibble, but felt like I had no options I could feel good about. Most of the (allegedly high-end and expensive) kibble I’ve researched has kind of questionable meat content, with a lot of protein coming from pea flour or other vegetables. They’ll also tout “all natural” ingredients……. and then contain a laundry list of weird chemical ingredients, vitamin packs, preservatives, and so forth. 

Millie’s is by far the best answer I have found to this problem - grain-free, gluten-free, & hypoallergenic. My collie LOVES it, and the high omega content help her skin and coat look great… even through allergy season! I still feed some raw components with her meals, but Millie’s is our go-to base.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm glad you've found a kibble that works well for your dog! I've never seen this kibble in my area. I Googled, it and unfortunately, all the formulas have ingredients that my allergy dog is allergic to. Also, the calcium/phosphorous levels are really high!


----------

